# looking for fixture jig



## larry doss (Oct 1, 2004)

just watched episode 1106 and 1107, I need to know what the fixture was that was used to make the drawer joints, it wasn't a box joint or a dove tail.

name brand and where I could buy one would be helpful.

thanks for your help
larry


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

larry doss said:


> just watched episode 1106 and 1107, I need to know what the fixture was that was used to make the drawer joints, it wasn't a box joint or a dove tail.
> 
> name brand and where I could buy one would be helpful.
> 
> ...


Larry we used the EZlink to make the drawer joints at 
www.oak-park.com


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

BobandRick
I went to look at the oak park site and input EZlink in the search engine and it came back with no results.
I tried again and found out it I had to separate the name into 2 parts EZ link or E-Z link.
These particular jigs are not available in UK but it was nice to see the joints that could be made.
When looking at the router bits it is very noticable how much more expensive they are here.
Many of the bits are the same or more in pounds than they are in dollars making them 1.8 times as much.
A look through the Trend site will give anyone an idea of the great price difference.
http://www.trendmachinery.co.uk/homepage/


----------

